# mixed phase



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

can anyone help? in a room that has dado trunking around 2 sides with socket outlets that is supplyed by a 3 phase D/B can you have mixed phases in the same room?


----------



## electricalhavok (Nov 16, 2008)

What would you need a second phase for in such a small room? can you not get other things from the phase that supplies the sockets or are you installing something that needs three phases? You can run the sockets and three phase supply in the same room obviously. I don't think there is any probs with that in the regs, If there where the three phase wouldn't be installed but you never know. What is the building and room three phase in? what reason are you asking? Is that what you mean by mixed phases , ja?


----------



## AussieApprentice (Aug 16, 2008)

Its done all the time on commercial premises over here. Can't think of any reason why you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

perfectly acceptable to have two phases to two different socket or lighting circuits, note that if the two circuits are within 2 meters of each other should be labeled danger 400v.
you will find several phases in grid switch lighting in commercial premise.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sparkie said:


> perfectly acceptable to have two phases to two different socket or lighting circuits, note that if the two circuits are within 2 meters of each other should be labeled danger 400v.
> you will find several phases in grid switch lighting in commercial premise.


You actually have to label the outlets because someone may get 415 between them? Has this ever happened? What kind of idiot would do that anyhow?

In the U.S. we have a code that says switches and receptacles in the same device box can't have more than 300 V between adjacent devices. So we couldn't have say two light switches on separate circuits from a 480/277Y. But within 2 meters?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Just to clarify. Labeling should be on the outlet and or inside the outlet box and is a reference to outlets and not adjacent circuitry.

Frank


----------

